# My daily MK4 on AIR



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

there was a period were I broke 4 oil pans in the span of 2 weeks and I was at my point where I was about to raise my car up becuz in new York its hard to have a low car and drive into Brooklyn queens and Manhattan with out braking anything...
there was a period were I broke 4 oil pans in the span of 2 weeks and I was at my point where I was about to raise my car up becuz in new York its hard to have a low car and drive into Brooklyn queens and Manhattan with out braking anything...
my set up is full adjustable koni basic in the front and back with slip on ACC bags in the front and firestone universal bags in the back...
also there was not cutting involved but ill have to cut my knotch and take out my sway bar which i didnt
thanks to [email protected] I got my air bags for my Mk4
setting it up wasn't a problem for me, just were i was going to run my lines...
for anyone attempting to put bags on your mk4 here's a suggestion on running your lines without drilling through the frame(will have pic of routing later)... ok what i did was I didn't want drill through the rear of the car cuz it would of been a headache cuz of the hole exhaust thing and I didn't feel like dealing with it...so what I did was run my lines under the rear seat towards the corner and lifted up my carpet and what I seen was rubber garments...you don't have to remove the garments just lift the carpet and drill the right size hole that is needed and shuv the lines through( you could do this with the front and back bags cuz there's 2 garments) now wen you have enough holes ran you could use zip tie or clamps to run the lines along side the brake lines leading to the back or what I did was run the rear bags along with the ebrake cable straight to the bag
and vise versa with the front bags just run the lines with the brake lines straight to the front...
here's a few pics(better pics would be up soon)
















































































AND THIS HOW THE CAR LOOKS AS OF NOW








_Modified by prospect tuner at 2:32 PM 9-9-2008_


_Modified by prospect tuner at 11:42 PM 10-21-2008_


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: My daily MK4 on AIR (prospect tuner)*

Im so confused! You are low for sure. Wheel and tire size?


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: My daily MK4 on AIR (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

yea thats wat i was sayin...but as of right now im on 17 with 195 40


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: My daily MK4 on AIR (prospect tuner)*

Damn 195? lol, is that like a 17x7?


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: My daily MK4 on AIR (Still Fantana)*

Well the 40 series and 17" rims are helping a bit. Props.


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: My daily MK4 on AIR (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Damn 195? lol, is that like a 17x7?

its 17x7.5 im lookin to go wider juss to like 8 with a different offset

_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_Well the 40 series and 17" rims are helping a bit. Props.

yea a bit but not much to me...thanks


_Modified by prospect tuner at 6:56 PM 8-13-2008_


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: My daily MK4 on AIR (prospect tuner)*

4 pans in 2 weeks???















ouch.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: My daily MK4 on AIR (prospect tuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prospect tuner* »_there was a period were i broke 4 oil pans in the spand of 2 weeks and i was at my point where i was about to raise my car up cuz in new york its hard to have a low car and drive into brooklyn queens and manhatten with out braking anything...
thanks to [email protected] i got my air bags for my mk4
seeting it up wasnt a problem for me, juss were i was goin run my lines...
for anyone atempting to put bags on your mk4 heres a suggestion on running your lines without drilling through the frame(will have pic of routing later)... ok wat i did was i didnt wanna drill through the rear of the car cuz it would of been a headake cuz of the hole exhaust thing and i didnt feel like dealing with it...so wat i did was runn my lines under the rear seat towards the corner and lifted up my carpet and wat i seen was rubber garmets...u dont have to remove the garmets juss lift the carpet and drill the right size hole that is needed and shuv the lines through( u could do this with the front and back bags cuz theres 2 garmets) now wen u have enough holes ran u could use ziptie or clamps to run the lines along side the brake lines leading to the back or wat i did was run the rear bags along with the ebrake cable straight to the bag 
and viseversa with the front bags juss run the lines with the brake lines straight to the front...
heres a few pics(better pics would be up soon)


punctuation much? grammar is your friend.


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: My daily MK4 on AIR (DEZL_DUB)*

yea i kept weldin them back until i couldnt weld no more...thats y i got air i could lift it wenever the roads bad


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: My daily MK4 on AIR (Buck Russell)*

next time ill use spell check


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

you may as well just piss into the wind at this point http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notmyscene54 (Jun 30, 2008)

so thats as low as you can go in an mk4, what strut/bag setup are you running up front? any other cutting required up front?


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: My daily MK4 on AIR (prospect tuner)*

no way thats a 195 tire it would have at least some stretch to it


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (notmyscene54)*

my set up is full adjustable koni basic in the front and back with slip on ACC bags in the front and firestone universal bags in the back...
also there was no cutting involved but ill have to cut my knotch and take out my sway bar which i didnt


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: My daily MK4 on AIR (JettaGT8V80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGT8V80* »_no way thats a 195 tire it would have at least some stretch to it 

i thought that also cuz i had the same set up but i had borbets and they stretched


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: My daily MK4 on AIR (prospect tuner)*

195/40/17 is 2" smaller in diameter than stock 225/45/17, so technically he sits 1" lower already just with those tires.


----------



## htownsfinest (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: My daily MK4 on AIR (tmvw)*

ok i have the 17" arietos, n i just got a spring kit that does a 1.6" drop, is that 195 set-up safe or no??? i dont to much about tires n im tired of looking at my huge 225/45/17 lol well ne help would be great...sorry for going off topic, but luv the gti i cant wait to get some!!!


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: My daily MK4 on AIR (htownsfinest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *htownsfinest* »_ok i have the 17" arietos, n i just got a spring kit that does a 1.6" drop, is that 195 set-up safe or no??? i dont to much about tires n im tired of looking at my huge 225/45/17 lol well ne help would be great...sorry for going off topic, but luv the gti i cant wait to get some!!! 

no, you'll just make your wheel gap worse.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_you may as well just piss into the wind at this point http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

**** outta here. your not funny with your dumb internet antics.
yo darryl come peep my setup one day. finally finished it haha. too bad you dont got those type As anymore.


_Modified by PIFF at 9:00 PM 8-13-2008_


----------



## RichE Recaro (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: My daily MK4 on AIR (prospect tuner)*

haha i love it..btw when we gonna go riding??


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (PIFF)*

yea ima come check it out this week been mad tied up with my mk3 trying to get it up in 2 weeks...yea the Type A's would of looked good cuz i was juss lookin at some pics of it lol


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: My daily MK4 on AIR (dubbin 1.8s)*

LMK wen u free i have time to bring out the bike...u gotta here this! me and my boys went riding down sunrise all the way close to montauk and i was movin like lol let me not even say how fast but the roads was mad smooth and i seen sumthing fly pass me so i was like WTF and i slowed down and i was like holy **** my mirrior flew off


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_you may as well just piss into the wind at this point http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

smart comments like that make guys like me knock guys like u the **** out







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## beefiveafour (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (prospect tuner)*

looks good man. u gunna b at DoQ tonite? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (beefiveafour)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beefiveafour* »_looks good man. u gunna b at DoQ tonite? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yea ill be there


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (prospect tuner)*

You def low. But having those tiny 195/40 tires on a 17 helps a lot. 
Type A's would've looked cool!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

Your low, no doubt about it... But 17s with small tires is a nice trick.
I am still confused about how you are that low with the same setup as what a bunch of us have!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: My daily MK4 on AIR (prospect tuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prospect tuner* »_
lifted up my carpet and what I seen was rubber garments...


i would have been suprised to see some of these


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

"buck" you already have mike from ny ready to mash your face in when he catches you at a show. do you really want another dude who can beat the **** out of you to come looking. quit while your ahead haha.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

Mike is gonna mash my face in? I worked out things with Mike and we're cool. You couldn't PM me vin? Had to make a public scene? He has no reason to lay a finger on me.


----------



## mainedubbah (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_"buck" you already have mike from ny ready to mash your face in when he catches you at a show. do you really want another dude who can beat the **** out of you to come looking. quit while your ahead haha.

so how is the internet tough guy business treating you these days?


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (mainedubbah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mainedubbah* »_
so how is the internet tough guy business treating you these days?

buck russel deleted his post. which stated that he wanted to carry a consealed weapon because of bad grammar on the internet. i didnt threaten anyone so i dont see how im being a tough guy. i just hate seeing his dumb comments everywhere.


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_
which stated that he wanted to carry a consealed weapon because of bad grammar on the internet.

thats y if people aint got nothin good to say then dont say it in the thread...jess to let u know im the wrong person to *** with...
but yeas 17 is a neat trick but i had them on befor i even got the bags... and i also dont know y im lower u guy probably still have sumthing i took out or your front setups are put in different then mine???


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

It's pretty impressive that you're that low on Koni's. I don't doubt you get an inch lower from the tires but still you are damn low on koni's.


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

i was surprised my self wen i had dropped it...and i think i could get another half inch cuz right now the car is like sitting on the axcels which is not good but ima get the sway bar removed and frame noched and see if i could really lay frame







instead of the lil piece only hitting...ill take a pic of the assembly tomorrow


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

Please do, I'm curious to see it. I have my frame notched and bar removed.


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

how low are u?


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm on coils 23.4" up front 24.2" in the rear.


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

oh so u dont have bags?


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

not yet. soon enough.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

holy grammar batman that thing is low!!


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_holy grammar batman that thing is low!!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

indeed.


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_not yet. soon enough.

go with ACC its a good kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

thanks for the advice, I'll look into it.


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (prospect tuner)*

There is still one thing that i'm like














about, and is how you still have a sway bar and your frame isnt notched...


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

you need to visit a body shop


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

ill take a visit to FORCEDFED ENGINEERING they would do the job nice


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_There is still one thing that i'm like














about, and is how you still have a sway bar and your frame isnt notched... 

Santi man, you took the thoughts right outta my mouth. The only thing I can come up with is that b/c of the wheel tire setup he is already lower than you or I with 18's so the axle really isn't an issue until he pancakes it. 
But at the sametime I dunno, cause I would think atleast the sway would be way in the way of getting low








And to the op, nice drop, but holy swirls in your door batman

_Modified by JB_1152 at 3:45 AM 8-15-2008_


_Modified by JB_1152 at 3:45 AM 8-15-2008_


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

Can you pop your wheel off and take a picture of your strut setup?


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
Santi man, you took the thoughts right outta my mouth. The only thing I can come up with is that b/c of the wheel tire setup he is already lower than you or I with 18's so the axle really isn't an issue until he pancakes it. 
But at the sametime I dunno, cause I would think atleast the sway would be way in the way of getting low








And to the op, nice drop, but holy swirls in your door batman

yea the sway bar does restrict me from goin lower but its not a problem for me untill i slam it juss like u stated... and yea i know about the swirls cause of bad wax but thats goin to be takin care of...
and yes ill c if i could get pics of the strut setup today or tomorrow


_Modified by prospect tuner at 4:29 AM 8-15-2008_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (prospect tuner)*

it is low, but is there an axle in that picture?


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

what u mean?


_Modified by prospect tuner at 9:26 AM 8-16-2008_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (prospect tuner)*

you mean what do i mean?
i mean is there an axle(drive shaft) installed or that picture with the layed out subframe is taken without axle in the car.?


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_you mean what do i mean?
i mean is there an axle(drive shaft) installed or that picture with the layed out subframe is taken without axle in the car.?
 
yes theres axles in the car...y wouldnt i have no axles in my car...as u can see in one of the pics im at the meet were people are looking in my trunk


_Modified by prospect tuner at 9:27 AM 8-16-2008_


----------



## RichE Recaro (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_you mean what do i mean?
i mean is there an axle(drive shaft) installed or that picture with the layed out subframe is taken without axle in the car.?

are you serious


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (dubbin 1.8s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbin 1.8s* »_
are you serious

















thats y i was like what is he talking about no axles








dam people are hattin cuz im so low RICH...u know wat ima slam that **** on the floor watch


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (prospect tuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prospect tuner* »_
yea the sway bar does restrict me from goin lower 

Wait, WHAT? 
Isnt your dog bone touching the floor? How do you plan on getting the car lower when its already touching the ground? and why would u need to.... 
I feel like people dont consider their dogbone as part of the car so when it touches the gournd is not really the car touching.


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
Wait, WHAT? 
Isnt your dog bone touching the floor? How do you plan on getting the car lower when its already touching the ground? and why would u need to.... 
I feel like people dont consider their dogbone as part of the car so when it touches the gournd is not really the car touching.









cuz im not laying frame!! i want to actually lay the front frame on the floor to consider myself laying frame not just the little bit that u see in the pic


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (prospect tuner)*

how do you plan on laying "frame" when on a unibody mk4 there's a ton of crap that sits below the "frame rails"?


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (prospect tuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prospect tuner* »_
cuz im not laying frame!! i want to actually lay the front frame on the floor to consider myself laying frame not just the little bit that u see in the pic

So are you going to remove the dogbone mount? I guess I am with Santi by trying to figure out how you plan to lay anything else!


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

you're not even laying "dogbone" either.
the frame is not the same as *sub*frame


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

the subframe hits the ground. ive seen the car.


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (PIFF)*

juss to answerer everyones question about subframes sitting on floor hers a pic of Kracked-gti's car...

_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_this here is where the subframe is....some tim ethis week ill take a grinder and finish the job...itll sit on the ground...and yeah i crushed a cigg


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_how do you plan on laying "frame" when on a unibody mk4 there's a ton of crap that sits below the "frame rails"?

wen using the saying"Laying Frame" im talkin about subframe...i work on VW i know thers things lower then the frame rails


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_the subframe hits the ground. ive seen the car.


vin dont worry i have a surprise foreveryone just cuz i can watch the new pics thats goin to be posted


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (dubbin 1.8s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbin 1.8s* »_
are you serious

















whats with the attitude?
cant answer f..king simple question?



_Modified by Rat4Life at 2:03 PM 8-17-2008_


----------



## RichE Recaro (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Im sorry I upset you


















_Modified by dubbin 1.8s at 5:36 PM 8-17-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (dubbin 1.8s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbin 1.8s* »_Im sorry I upset you









mike had a valid question. 99.9% of everyone has run into axle clearance issues on coilovers. on my old mk4 i grooved and clunked my axle on coils and wasnt even that low.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: My daily MK4 on AIR (prospect tuner)*



prospect tuner said:


> also there was not cutting involved but ill have to cut my knotch and take out my sway bar which i didnt
> QUOTE]
> This was the reason i asked about axle, because to me it looks almost impossible to have a sub frame points touching the ground without notching the rail, and swaybar still in the car.
> So whats the trick?


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: My daily MK4 on AIR (Rat4Life)*

yea and i understand y you asked but just like i said i drive the car...
but to answer ya question theres no trick...i dont know how much lower i could get wen i take out my sway bar and knotch my frame but as of right now thats how i sit...there was no cutting of anything to get it lower and there for if i had time to custom sumthin i would have cut and knotched the same time i did any fabrication....no trick juss install
and anythings possible...juss cuz it didnt happen to u doesnt me it cant happen


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: My daily MK4 on AIR (prospect tuner)*

ok here are a few pics i took today for those who are curious
as u can see in this pic my axels are there







and u can see that my body is sitting on my axels cuz my frame is not notched







and my car cant go lower until it get knotch
















now here is a few for those who wanted to look at how my bags are set up










































_Modified by prospect tuner at 7:29 PM 8-25-2008_


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: My daily MK4 on AIR (prospect tuner)*

noticed last night that in order to sit the front subframe i would need to shave the lower part of the frame under the dog bone becuz its already sitting on the floor...
so should be doing that this weekend and getting frame notched
but besides that car is sitting nice for now


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: My daily MK4 on AIR (prospect tuner)*

test fit some 'regular' size tire and see where u sit. some 17s w/ 205 or 215 40 or 45s. or some 18s w/ 35 series. It'll help the stance more, cus w/ those tiny tires IMO even though its low it still looks odd to me.


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: My daily MK4 on AIR (Santi)*

im actually gettin some new set of rims soon cuz im looking to put 19's on cuz i really want the tuck when i sit the car low


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: My daily MK4 on AIR (prospect tuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prospect tuner* »_im actually gettin some new set of rims soon cuz im looking to put 19's on cuz i really want the tuck when i sit the car low

oh thats gonna be a big change. that's gonna raise the cars overall height by 1".


----------



## subrosasix (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: My daily MK4 on AIR ([email protected])*


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: My daily MK4 on AIR (subrosasix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subrosasix* »_









if u dont have anything good to say dont say it


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: My daily MK4 on AIR (prospect tuner)*

new pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dinx (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: My daily MK4 on AIR (prospect tuner)*

the new pics look sick


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: My daily MK4 on AIR (dinx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dinx* »_the new pics look sick


thanks 
looking to get new wheels cause I'm looking for a better look and cleaner stance


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: My daily MK4 on AIR (prospect tuner)*

yea its low..but barely, def need a notch man..
if your on 17s and hella small tires you need to be laying dogbone and controls arms..BOTH







you still got an inch to go


_Modified by b. diddy at 8:26 PM 9-18-2008_


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: My daily MK4 on AIR (b. diddy)*

yea looking to get a knotch soon...
but im on konis that's the lowest they go...i actually laying dog bone 
and shy of control arms


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: My daily MK4 on AIR (prospect tuner)*

that notch should help you out alot..im positive it will get down
keep up the work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: My daily MK4 on AIR (b. diddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b. diddy* »_that notch should help you out alot..im positive it will get down
keep up the work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yea your right it will get knotched soon cause im looking into a new set of wheel that imj looking to try out...something different








thanks










_Modified by prospect tuner at 9:37 PM 9-18-2008_


----------



## Dropped 20v (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: My daily MK4 on AIR (prospect tuner)*

yeah bringing it back form the dead but w.e
bro you car is hella sick and now with those huffs its $$$$$


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: My daily MK4 on AIR (Dropt_Jetta_01)*

thanks...
im goin to bring it back up when i get better pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
make it really interesting


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: My daily MK4 on AIR (prospect tuner)*

ONE NEW PIC ADDED TO FRONT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dinx (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: My daily MK4 on AIR (prospect tuner)*

that new pis is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: My daily MK4 on AIR (dinx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dinx* »_that new pis is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks heres some more
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=4


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

epic bump...
car looks sick man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
quick question, I just bought that exact tank and will be doing the exact valve setup, but what I'm wondering is how loud is the fill up/dump? Is it annoying at all? I was contemplating if I should do a remote setup instead because I read that its very loud.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: My daily MK4 on AIR (prospect tuner)*

oh **** man, i've def seen you around hofstra one time waiting at a light on the turnpike...
didn't realize that was you until now, **** looked nice


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LBVdubin* »_epic bump...
car looks sick man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
quick question, I just bought that exact tank and will be doing the exact valve setup, but what I'm wondering is how loud is the fill up/dump? Is it annoying at all? I was contemplating if I should do a remote setup instead because I read that its very loud.

actually it doesn't take long for my tank to fill up ill estimate 2-3 minutes if the tank is completely empty and probably a 1-2 if u use the back and front at the same time...as u can see i have the 2 compressors and the only noise u would hear is the vibration of the compressors and you would get that with any kit...
as far as the dump what you wanna do is route the dumps out the car so u wont get the frightening sound when dumping and trust me i had them go off in the car and i scared the **** out of allot of people and also my self sumtimes lol...

_Quote, originally posted by *hyphytrain203* »_oh **** man, i've def seen you around hofstra one time waiting at a light on the turnpike...
didn't realize that was you until now, **** looked nice 

thanks...yea i pass around hofstra going to UPS alot


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (prospect tuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prospect tuner* »_
actually it doesn't take long for my tank to fill up ill estimate 2-3 minutes if the tank is completely empty and probably a 1-2 if u use the back and front at the same time...as u can see i have the 2 compressors and the only noise u would hear is the vibration of the compressors and you would get that with any kit...
as far as the dump what you wanna do is route the dumps out the car so u wont get the frightening sound when dumping and trust me i had them go off in the car and i scared the **** out of allot of people and also my self sumtimes lol... 

Okay cool, so by route them out of the car you mean just throw a fitting and some air line on the dump valve and have it exposed outside? Any kinda filter I should use to protect it from road grime or it'll be alright?
Thanks


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

yea just run a tube from the valves to outside the car and u dont need a filter ive been running mine like that and never had a problem


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (prospect tuner)*

sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LBVdubin* »_sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks your car looks good also http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

